# rbp



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

although ive kept many different fish throughout the years this is my first attempt at keeping RBP.

i have a 55g tank which has been going for about 3 months now. about 5 days ago i decided to try my luck with plants and i added a diy co2 system.

this morning my largest fish which is about 4" was swimming around erratically. i figured it was a parasite from the feeders i introduced a couple days ago, however the rest of the bunch was at the surface gasping for air. at this point i turned off the co2 and added more oxygen hoping that would solve my problem.
unfortunately it has not and my fish are still at the surface gasping. ive completely lost one<ironically not the same fish mentioned before, he is still fighting>

ive thrown the agonizing fish in a hospital tank and added salt as well as some anti parasite medication i bought at my LFS. mind you i live in mexico and i have to make due with generic products.

ive also done a 30% water change as well as remove all feeders and upped the temp a bit to about 80 some odd degrees.

are these guys going to make it or are their swim bladders gone beyond repair?

water is 
ph 7.6ish

ive never had the need to check nitrates, amonia or any other params with the multiple fish ive kept in the past.

those fish are less hardy than RBs. im stumped.

thanks.

ps. ive noticed that they havent eaten in the last 3 days and are looking fairly thin. so much so rib cages are now showing.

edit. another is floating lying on its side.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like an ammonia spike possibly due to when you disturbed the gravel adding the plants. I dont know if its available to you but Prime will help if thats the case.

Thats probably why they are up top gasping. Also run an air pump with an air stone or a powerhead with an air hose this will also help.

Ammo may not be the problem but its worth a shot, best of luck with your p's :nod:


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks feefa. ive been running pure oxygen since last night. ive lost a total of 3 throughout the day and it looks like at least one more is gonna kick the bucket real soon now.

i forgot to mention that the eyes are showing white around the red and black parts.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> thanks feefa. ive been running pure oxygen since last night. ive lost a total of 3 throughout the day and it looks like at least one more is gonna kick the bucket real soon now.
> 
> i forgot to mention that the eyes are showing white around the red and black parts.


 would check the water for ammonia, nitrates and nitrites. Increase the oxygen and just turn the co2 off for a couple days. I dont think gasping for air has anything to do with the wim bladde. Swim bladder would be mroe swimming and like tipping since the fish cannot control its bouancy. Cloudy eye will be gone soon just treat with some salt and keep the water in excellent condition. I think you said you have a hospital tank so i would just do liek a 50% at least water change on the main tank so its good when they are added back. Also What size are the p's,how many, filtration,as well as ammoonia, nitrate and nitite levels? P's make alot more waste then most fish so toxins are more of a concern. What kind of meds did you use? I have lost a tank due to meds ad p's are more sensitive then other fish. It must not of casued it, but to much could make it worse.

I would do a water change in both tanks and a gravel vac in the original tank. Parisites would not act that fast or do that much as well as its not likly that all of your p's would be affected. Water quality will however effect all of your p's so just water changes and salt and hope they get better.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

well this thread is pointless now as all 8 have died.

they were between the sizes of 2-4 inches. 8 all together temporarily being housed in the 55g. within 2 weeks 5 were going to be moved into a 200g but i guess ill have to start from step one now.

i do not have an amonia nitrate nitrite tester as of yet. again all my other messy fish never needed them.

the meds i used were for parasites as that was what i originally thought caused it.

funny thing is ive been doing daily water changes of about 30% since i added the plants.

rip fishys


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> well this thread is pointless now as all 8 have died.
> 
> they were between the sizes of 2-4 inches. 8 all together temporarily being housed in the 55g. within 2 weeks 5 were going to be moved into a 200g but i guess ill have to start from step one now.
> 
> ...


30% water changes daily? I'm not a professional at fish keeping, but couldn't that re-start the cycle? I do between 20-30% water change every 6-7 days.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

i did more than a couple of things wrong on this first pirahna project. lesson learned


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> i did more than a couple of things wrong on this first pirahna project. lesson learned


 If you didnt dechlorinate it could cause a cycle. IMO it would be highly unlikly that parisites would kill all 8. IMO there was something off with the water quality.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

ive reached that conclusion as well however there is absolutely no clorine in my water supply.


----------

